# Trivia Question



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I heard this trivia question about the movie "Halloween" last night. 

The original Mike Myers mask in the movie "Halloween" is a mould of what famous actors face painted white? 

You could do a Google search for the answer, but does anyone know the answer?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I think I remember hearing that it was a William Shatner/Captain Kirk (Star Trek) mask. You have to look kind of hard to see the resemblance.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

100% correct, Grapegrl.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

grapegrl said:


> I think I remember hearing that it was a William Shatner/Captain Kirk (Star Trek) mask. You have to look kind of hard to see the resemblance.


You are right of course on all counts, Grape. I remember seeing this mask waaaay back (I am 100 years old, after all) when it was being hawked, along with Spock, as the Capt. Kirk mask. The detail is pretty bad so it was better served as the mask for Michael Myers.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Yaaayyy! Okay, so what's my prize?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> Yaaayyy! Okay, so what's my prize?


You get the same thing I got .... The joy of knowing the answer.

I thought it was a great trivia question with a great answer.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Darn...I was really hoping for a new Hummer H3 or dinner with Hugh Jackman.  

/can't believe someone took me seriously


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

dont forget they enlarged the eye holes also


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

I learned something new today


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I learned something new today!


----------

